# Cleveland at Phoenix (12/01/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









6:00 pm PT, 9:00 pm ET

Phoenix will be looking for revenge; safe to say the Suns are going to try and run the Cavaliers out of the building. With Cleveland’s pick-and-roll defense looking poor lately, the Suns should look at the tapes and decide to use even more pick-and-rolls this game than the last time these teams met.

*--------*

*Cavaliers*










Worry not, Z. There shall be another day. It was obvious the loss to the Clippers left several Cavaliers players visibly upset. Now’s not the time to fret.

*--------*

*Suns*










The Matrix has been on fire and was named Western Conference Player of The Week. Cleveland must make an effort to keep him off the glass. Last week, he was grabbing over 14 rebounds a game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You do a great job with these game posts remy.

Anyways this one is going to be tough, Phoenix will be looking for revenge and they are on an 8 game winning streak. Our best bet is going to be getting Stoudamire in foul trouble and contesting their perimeter players. 

James is going to have to carry us if we want to pull this one off, Phoenix doesn't have anyone that can contain him when he's aggressive. Drew needs to bounce back from his effort last night also.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> You do a great job with these game posts remy.


agreed.

As usual this is going to probably come down to Lebron pulling some crazy **** out of his *** to save the day. Though one can never underestimate what happens when guys around Lebron are knocking down their shots.

I really wouldn't be suprised if the Cavs didn't get stomped tonight against the Suns. I hope not. But you know the Suns are going to be out for blood.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Our best bet is going to be getting Stoudamire in foul trouble and contesting their perimeter players.


I fear if Gooden gets yanked for being ineffective, Silas is going to put Traylor on Amare. Even if Drew struggles, I would rather see him out there because unless Traylor can get away with rough house tactics, his mismatch with Stoudemire is worse than Gooden's.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish Silas gives Gooden a little more slack then he did in the Clippers game.

Seems to me Gooden deservs e frequent benching when he is jacking up 20 footers and 3 pointers like he did earlier in the year.

Now he doesn't seem to be doing that so much so but when he hits a rough patch (as he will since he's still a relatively young player with overall little game experience), Silas maybe should let him try to play through it a bit more now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Cavs should also concentrate on getting the ball into Z as much as possible in the early part of the game so Amare can pick up a few early fouls. He was really killing us inside so hopefully we can put him on the bench. Then again Stephen Hunter was also killing us inside the last game. Oh no I sense more time for Diop


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe you can pay off the refs to call Amare Stoudemire for nothing 4 times again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Maybe you can pay off the refs to call Amare Stoudemire for nothing 4 times again.


Still bitter I guess despite the Suns record. If you actually payed attention to the game you might have noticed with Amare out the Suns actually more then DOUBLED their lead in the third quarter. THe reason you guys lost wasn't Amare not playing (it did help obviously) but Silas waking up after sleeping for the first three quarters and putting Snow on Nash. 

Hopefully, the Suns won't realize this but my guess is that will and help Nash more with picks, etc. when Snow is in there. It will be a tough game for the Cavs in particular becuase while Lebron is better then Marion, JJ, or Q, all three are way better then Harris or Newble


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

cavs 112
phx 108

big z 24pts 11rebs 4blks
mcinnis 19pts 9 asts 
bron 28pts 7rebs 5 asts

amare 28pts 9rebs 2blks 1 ast
nash 14pts 9asts 5to's


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I say Phoenix wins this high scoring affair.
112-106 for Phoenix.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I say Phoenix wins this high scoring affair.
> 112-106 for Phoenix.


That's a fairly average score, high scoring would be 

Suns:124
Cavs:118

Now that's a game I'd like to see


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a fairly average score, high scoring would be
> ...


I'd like to see if LeBron could get 50 in a fast-paced game like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd like to see if LeBron could get 50 in a fast-paced game like that.


I doubt it simply because Lebron's mentality is always pass first. In his 40 point game last year he had what 12+ assists? 

Would be interesting to see him take on a pure scorers mentality though in a game and see what he could do.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

If this becomes a high scoring game I don't think that the Cavs have much chance to win. The Cavs need to keep Phoenix in a half court game.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns already let one slip away against the Cavs. Dont see them doing it again.

Suns 118
Cavs 104


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I see the refs are trying to get Amare out of the game again.

What a cheap call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gordon with a ton of rebounds already again against the Suns. Wish Gooden would be more consistent so Silas doesn't have to send him a message by benching every 4th game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Cavaliers - 29
Suns - 24

Drew is grabbing rebounds like a machine out there. It's almost unreal. Big Z is also playing well with the shooting touch.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Who's guarding Amare?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Cavs - 1 Foul in the first quarter.

What a joke.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Cavs - 1 Foul in the first quarter.
> 
> What a joke.


Why would the refs be giving the Cavaliers favorable officiating, on the road?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What a joke that was clearly not a travel.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would the refs be giving the Cavaliers favorable officiating, on the road?


That is the only possible way the Cavs can be winning right now. Dontcha know?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I see the refs are trying to get Amare out of the game again.
> 
> What a cheap call.


You must've missed the league memo to the refs... Stern told the refs for this game to "do what ever it takes" to get Amare out of the game (just like the last one), so that LeBron can get all the publicity. It's a conspiracy man...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> You must've missed the league memo to the refs... Stern told the refs for this game to "do what ever it takes" to get Amare out of the game (just like the last one), so that LeBron can get all the publicity. It's a conspiracy man...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

BS!!!!

This is utter BS.

That was a clean block and a late whistle too.

Great job by the refs.

This is a joke.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> BS!!!!
> 
> This is utter BS.
> ...



I am impressed by your ability to post while announcing the game for FSN Arizona. 

That one announcer might be the biggest homer out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Cavaliers - 46
Suns - 48

Very competitive game. Hopefully James gets more comfortable in the second half. Besides a few shots he was semi-aggressive about, he was really playing with no urgency (from a scoring standpoint). Gooden already has a double-figure rebounds - always nice to see from him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Cavs start out flat again in the third quarter. Keep the game within reach guys. Lebron's needs to step it up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cavs again playing what it looks like 4 against 5. Z, Gooden, Lebron, McInnis, and an empty body in the 5th spot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

why is Wagner coming in for Gooden? Thisi is bad


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare flat out stuffed Lebron right there on that dunk attempt.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It's funny how Lebron is creating all contact with his off arm but gets the call. Speaking of the last play in the 3rd.
He stuck out his off arm like a tailback and that was all contact there was.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd

Cavaliers - 73
Suns - 86

Suns had 38 in the quarter and exploded. Plus Amare got it going which is never a good thing.

---

Sidenote: I'm watching the game on League Pass and even the Suns' announcers said "Maybe James was fouled on the dunk." Amare has been fouled earlier and it wasn't called and it's a series of make-up calls going both ways. Both sides have been slighted, so instead of complaining, I just shrug my shoulders. The calls are evening out.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

embrassing how big z has only 1 reb


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> 
> James is going to have to carry us if we want to pull this one off, Phoenix doesn't have anyone that can contain him when he's aggressive


Looks like Joe Johnson is playing him at least up to par.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This games over-- everybody on the Suns: Jacobsen, Barbaso are torching us now.

The Suns are pretty much stacked at every position except center.

The Cavs looks like they have their inside threat Z, rebounder Gooden, Pg Mcinnis/snow, and leader Lebron. We definitely need another scorer big time though. We're outgunned against teams like the Suns


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Silas better notice how Luke looks better then Wagner


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Final

Cavaliers - 101
Suns - 120

Credit the Suns for creating distance in the second half. James was uncomfortable on his jumpers and the Suns had good defense against him. Nash had moments of brilliance at the Cavaliers' expense. 

*Boxscore*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Joe Johnson won't get much mention probably, but credit him for some outstanding defense tonight. Made Lebron work a little harder making it difficult in the 2nd half for the Cavs. Then Phoenix just went nuts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

well hopefully they can turn around and beat denver tomorrow, so the road trip isn't an entire waste.

I bet they can't wait to get back home right now.

On the plus side, more time for Luke and Anderson.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Johnson did a great job pushing Bron into help, he was really really out of synch. I think it would help in games like this if Silas ran some plays to get Lebron in scoring position close to the basket rather than forcing him to constantly go 1 on 2/3 and creating offense for others. 

Speaking of that, I still don't think our offense is much of a "system", outside of posting Z consistently it's freelance. You can see this clearly with our poor execution out of timeouts and the inability of the bench to run any semblance of offense without Lebron to create plays. This is one area I questioned Silas last year and was hoping the Utah assistant would help to instill.

Thursday's game against Denver is a must win now, we can't go 0-3 on this roadtrip if we want to establish ourselves as a playoff team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> well hopefully they can turn around and beat denver tomorrow, so the road trip isn't an entire waste.
> 
> I bet they can't wait to get back home right now.
> ...


Luke looked good again as well, nailed his only 3 point attempt, a midrange jumper, and set up Wagner in the corner.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Johnson did a great job pushing Bron into help, he was really really out of synch. I think it would help in games like this if Silas ran some plays to get Lebron in scoring position close to the basket rather than forcing him to constantly go 1 on 2/3 and creating offense for others.
> 
> Speaking of that, I still don't think our offense is much of a "system", outside of posting Z consistently it's freelance. You can see this clearly with our poor execution out of timeouts and the inability of the bench to run any semblance of offense without Lebron to create plays. This is one area I questioned Silas last year and was hoping the Utah assistant would help to instill.
> ...


Third quarters and after timeouts is when you can judge a coach's ability to design plays and make adjustments. Although we end up being 1-1 against Phoenix- look at both third quarters adn then make an assesment about which team has a better coach


----------

